# tips for introducing baby to vizsla?



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone-
My husband and I are expecting our first child in early December. We have read and heard many different things to do on how to introduce our Ava to the baby, but would like to hear tips from Vizsla owners themselves. Does anyone have any suggestions? Or stories? Ava turns one on the 17th of this month.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
Our first daughter was 1 when we got Penny. Then Penny was not quite two years when our second daughter was born this spring. That means we have three kids under the age of four. 

We did the things you often read about in different advice articles and forums. I brought a hat or blanket home from the hospital in advance and het her sniff it while giving treats. And my wife gave the dog a special greeting when she came home. And we let her greet the baby. I've heard of differing opinions from families on letting the dog kiss the baby, and believe me they want to kiss the baby. We choose to not allow kissing, but other than that the baby is not off limits to her. All in all, Penny didn't really care. Crying didn't bother her one bit. And as long as she still got her normal attention she was fine. The biggest issue in the first few months was fitting mom, baby, dog, (and probably three-year-old) all in the same chair or couch. I mean same lap. We have lots of funny pictures. 

We are now in the early crawling phase, which is where I am most concerned. Our vizsla is a lover, she has never shown any possessiveness or food aggression, or almost any aggression. (Of course dog and baby are still never left alone together.) But vizslas can get very excitable, and are very fast, bouncy, etc. Even with our older daughter and her friends there is a risk of being knocked over and stepped on. 

Penny also loves the taste of baby spit up. This means lots of stolen burp rags, clothes, blankets. She also will chew up any pacifier or toy she can get hold of. It's just something else to keep in mind. 

It's taken a lot of extra work, but it's so worth it when I see the older daughter and Penny playing together.


----------

